
PSA: cp -r behaves differently on linux and macOS - jmlr
https://jamesroutley.co.uk/tech/2017/07/20/psa-cp-recursive.html
======
schoen
Huh, maybe that was the original inspiration for the equivalent behavior in
rsync.

> A trailing slash on the source changes this behavior to avoid creating an
> additional directory level at the destination. You can think of a trailing /
> on a source as meaning "copy the contents of this directory" as opposed to
> "copy the directory by name", but in both cases the attributes of the
> containing directory are transferred to the containing directory on the
> destination.

